
How Google Maps has moved so far ahead of the competition - anthraxstars
http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/12/20/fascinating-read-google-maps-moved-far-ahead-competition/
======
jrnichols
This is an area where Apple needs to seriously reconsider all of the third
party sources. They just aren't where Google is by themselves. Perhaps using
OpenStreetmap as a partner?

TomTom supposedly has a map correction tool but I have never been able to get
it to load.

The Apple satellite images are woefully out of date in many places.

Although, Apple does seem to have gotten a lot faster at adding user submitted
places to Maps. I wonder if they have some sort of user reputation system in
place? I've noticed things I've submitted have been corrected within a couple
days. Pins moved, road changes, businesses that have closed/opened, or just
adding new places.

